#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
<olli> jono, can see you
<netcurli> I can see you
<dholbach> mhall119, here :)
<mhall119> \o/
<BobbieD> I can see you
<darkdawn> I can too
<Richie442> Yes :).. everything is okey
<sameer4> is this live
<darkdawn> yes its live
<sameer4> ok cool
<sameer4> how are they streaming this
<sameer4> google hangout
<mhall119> sameer4: it's an on-air hangout,they broadcast via youtube
<sameer4> really how
<mhall119> it's part of Google Hangouts
<sameer4> i see
<sameer4> cool
<mhall119> indeed :)
<sameer4> how do i get unbuntu on my verizon driod razor
<sameer4> also what does airbot do
<sameer4> !
<mhall119> you probably can't, droid devices aren't easily hacked and Ubuntu Touch doesn't support CDMA networks yet anyway
<dholbach> oh... and if you have questions!
<dholbach> please ask with QUESTION: in capital letters in front of your question
<kgunn> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8
<dholbach> jono, might be worth mentioning ^
<jono> dholbach, will do
<dholbach> rock
<kgunn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir
<kgunn> http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/
<pino85> Is Ubuntu for mobile completed?
<mhall119> pino85: no, this is an update on our progress
<mhall119> also, if you have a question start it with "QUESTION: "
<pino85> oh sorry
<Jman23500> Can you make Ubuntu more visually impaired accessible?
<mhall119> if you have a question start it with "QUESTION: "
<sameer4> Question
<Jman23500> Question: Can you make Ubuntu more visually impaired accessible?
<sameer4> Crixis we should totally do something like live stream
<sameer4> maybe using hangout
<pino85> QUESTION: today what is spoken here?
<Jman23500> Question: Can you make Ubuntu more visually impaired accessible?
<Crixis> Hello
<UbuPhillup> hallo Crixis
<Crixis> Yeah yeah
<Crixis> Hello ubuphillup
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<Crixis> Sameer what up you master of chaos
<sameer4> nothing much
<Crixis> Hows the bot
<sameer4> good
<Crixis> You are officially The Lord of Chaos
<popey> Note: I have not been playing games all day! :D
<Jman23500> Question: Can you make Ubuntu more visually impaired accessible?
<Crixis> Lol
<dholbach> Jman23500, the question will be picked up after the round of updates is done
<Jman23500> ok
<Jman23500> thanks
<Crixis> Gotta go
<Crixis> Quit
<UbuPhillup> Terminal is not translated!
<mhall119> UbuPhillup: the console part or the QML parts?
<Jman23500> QUESTION: Can you make Ubuntu more visually impaired accessible?
<UbuPhillup> mhall119: QML
<mhall119> UbuPhillup: please file a bug, we have a meeting later this week and I'll bring it up
<UbuPhillup> mhall119: only this: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<dholbach> (sorry, fell out of the internet)
<dholbach> QUESTION: What are the info graphics? What's all part of it?
<UbuPhillup> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1199461
<mhall119> thanks UbuPhillup
<dholbach> thanks
<mooshi-baer> What about a chat client (jabber/xmpp)? Any plans?
<Jman23500> QUESTION: Can you make Ubuntu more visually impaired accessible?
<UbuPhillup> mooshi-baer: if you have a question start it with "QUESTION: "
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Is there any way of running Mir in a virtual machine yet? If not when is this expected to work?
<mooshi-baer> QUESTION: What about a chat client (jabber/xmpp)? Any plans?
<Jman23500> QUESTION: Can you make Ubuntu more visually impaired accessible?
<jono> any more questions?
<kgunn> ahayzen: have you given the mir demos or xmir a shot on your laptop yet ?
<Jman23500> QUESTION: Can you bring gnome 2 back?
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION: Wenn are all core-apps translatable?
<Jman23500> QUESTION: Can you bring gnome 2 back?
<mhall119> no, gnome 2 is dead, it's own developers buried it
<mhall119> UbuPhillup: I will follow up on that this week
<UbuPhillup> jo okey thanks alot mhall119
<mhall119> np
<ahayzen> kgunn, i tried getting it to work in VMWare but ended up with a blank screen, i may have done something wrong not sure. I wasn't sure if the GPU would need to be passed through to the guest, hence not using KVM?
<JHOSMAN> Hello! =)
<kgunn> ahayzen: are you on open source drivers ?
<kgunn> w/in your virt box
<ahayzen> ahayzen, i've got Intel hardware but wasn't sure of VMWare cause it wanted to install the guest additions (probably proprietary)...do you think KVM will work?
<ahayzen> kgunn, ^^ (sent it to myself lol)
<kgunn> ahayzen: np....i know we use kvm monitors in our testing racks...so yeah, it should
<kgunn> e.g. we've run xmir testing there alreadya
<ahayzen> kgunn, ok i'll give it a try :)
<rpesg> I can see you
<Baconable> i can see you,  thats a pretty mouth you have there
<sameer4> is the live finished
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu Touch estará disponible en México?
<dmiller309> I can see you. Also, thanks for accepting my app into the Software Center!
<dmiller309> Is parallel download (like apt-fast) going to come to the software center?
<dmiller309> Does 4G work?
<dmiller309> QUESTION: Did you say that you forked malloc()?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-10
<dimaonline> yo
<wtfANDY> I GOT A QUESTIONNNN
<The> HI Ladies
<The> how are you ?
<LostKayaker> Yep, I can see you.
<The> Yes hello
<amp> Yes Bacon!
<datradiance> We see you
<luk_asz> Yes, I can C U
<pulu_> Yes bacon!
<LostKayaker> Yes, ICNCU
<The> Yes i can see you
<The> i like your t-shirt :p
<testis> is it qorking ?
<micah2> QUESTION: Is it possible to write scopes that utilize a user's login credentials? For example a scope that returns private dropbox files.
<amp> QUESTION: What is the plan for docking-the-phone-booting-the-desktop in 13.10, and 14.04?
<CaseyB> QUESTION: Do you know when you're going to start releasing Ubuntu Touch images for additional phones?
<wtfANDY> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu be part of the Half-Life 3 Projkect??
<pulu_> QUESTION: I heard that there is terminal available in ubuntu touch. Is there some difference between touch-terminal and desktop one? As in is there something I can do in desktop and can't do on touch
<LostKayaker> QUESTION: With the revelations on NSA/spying, and the subsequent loss of privacy, is there any change in thinking around full HD and/or file level encryption?
<datradiance> QUESTION: Will there will be major production changes when Ubuntu moves to releases every two years?
<CaseyB> QUESTION: I am very excited about Mir. How well do you feel you'll be able to compete with OSX?
<scott-work> QUESTION: when is the next album coming out?
<sebsebseb> hi
<pulu_> QUESTION: Is there something in unity/ubuntu that you would change if it was up to you? Something in other desktops and distros that is better?
<LostKayaker> It is actually much more involved and complex than just "metadata". Metadata is actually data....the use of that term is to try to deflate the concern amongst the citizenry.
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What's the t-shirt today, and is that just a blue cap?
<micah2> QUESTION: A lot of people are getting upset about Mir, do you think it is even remotely possible that Mir will hurt Ubuntu's quality or cause headaches for application devs?
<LostKayaker> I'll reach out on the developers list. Thanks.
<carterclan> QUESTION: If Ubuntu touch is successful do you envisage the desktop version to become more popular or do you feel like others that the desktop is dying and becoming irrelevant.
<LostKayaker> QUESTION: Any thoughts on features/function of QEMU/KVM in the near future?
<Cracknel> QUESTION: Our loco (Ubuntu-RO) has received an email about a month ago regarding a conference named "Internet and Mobile World" that will take place in Romania sometime in October. They needed someone to talk about Ubuntu on mobile devices. Have they contacted you? Any info regarding an Ubuntu/Canonical presence at this event?
<dshimer> QUESTION: What will you be doing at Ohio Linux Fest?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  The big train news what do you think of that?  What about the plane news as well?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Do you think you are slightly naughtey for having a t-shirt with swearing on it? heh heh  such as the one your wearing
<sg1asgard> hi all
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu touch estará disponible en México? ¿Además del Nexus se podrá instalar Ubuntu en otro hardware?
<sg1asgard> Is there a foreseeable future when Ubuntu will have Adobe having builds for it?
<sebsebseb> sg1asgard: put QUESTION:
<sebsebseb> sg1asgard: QUESTION: your question
<sebsebseb> sg1asgard: and no need to pm about that
<sg1asgard> ok, I understand
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu touch estará disponible en México? ¿Además del Nexus se podrá instalar Ubuntu en otro hardware?
<sg1asgard> QUESTION: Is there a foreseeable future when Ubuntu will have Adobe having builds for it? How can we speed this up?
<hans> QUESTION: can you ask matthiew from the design team to publish guidelines for ubuntu touch icons?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu touch estará disponible en México? ¿Además del Nexus se podrá instalar Ubuntu en otro hardware?
<b1ackcr0w> QUESTION What new revenue streams will Ubuntu Touch open for the Ubuntu Project?
<Pantalaimon9469> ¿Ubuntu touch estará disponible en México? ¿Además del Nexus se podrá instalar Ubuntu en otro hardware?
<b1ackcr0w> to translate the question submitted in spanish.. Ubuntu? Touch will be available in Mexico? Nexus? Addition ubuntu can be installed on other hardware?
<b1ackcr0w> Shot of Pal has no swearing in it :)
<sg1asgard> tahnk you :)
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Oriely has an event coming up soon I belive, what you doing at that?
<b1ackcr0w> shotofpal.me.uk
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Half an hour or so of gutiar, if out of or lacking questions? :d
<Pantalaimon9469> QUESTION: I'm sorry, but I've had some problems in Rhythmbox and in Totem. I use Ubuntu 13.04 and I can't solve this.
<carterclan> QUESTION: Did you see that Ubuntu touch got a mention and a small clip of it in use on BBC's Click programme.
<b1ackcr0w> QUESTION: I'm interested in the revenue stream thing because of the politics for the developers cut of the app sales, I believe Apple's scheme is unfair. So I was wondering how much discussion has been going on to ensure fairness to devs has been going on?
<b1ackcr0w> Pantalaimon9469: http://www.ubuntu.com/support is the best place to start to get help
<pulu_> yes to guitar!
<sebsebseb> yes to guitar
<sg1asgard> Enter Sandman in this case \m/ :D
<hans> no to guitar
<Pantalaimon9469> I've had problems with the webapps integration in Ubuntu 13.04 and in Ubuntu 12.10, something is wrong, I think.
<xwheelsx> yes guitar
<nixxd> yes to guitar
<UbuPhillup> No to guitar ;)
<Munnu> no to guitar!
<sebsebseb> leave at the end if you don't want guitar :D
<Pantalaimon9469> I've had problems with the webapps integration in Ubuntu 13.04 and in Ubuntu 12.10, something is wrong, I think.
<b1ackcr0w> Thx, it's good to know. A strong "Selling" point, qdos to the chaps 4 that
<sg1asgard> QUESTION: do you have suggestions on how the community help Ubuntu ?
<sg1asgard> for the near future
<b1ackcr0w> You going to sing?
<carterclan> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b036zdhg/Click_06_07_2013/ goto 17.04 mins
<Markcortbass> question: Is it possible that android apps will run in Ubuntu phone with a Dalvik VM port? Or will this slowdown the performance?
<amp> QUESTION: Why not Unity 8 in 14.04?
<CaseyB> QUESTION: What kind of tools are going to be available for developers to target multiple screen sizes?
<sebsebseb> amp: oh  thought  would be, but I guess 7 is more develoepd so that's your answer :d
<suckmydick> why ubuntu didn't support boardcom wi-fi cards
<sg1asgard> \m/ :D brings back memories
<sg1asgard> QUESTION: regarding latest developments form Steam for OpenGL, are we QUESTION: seeing a transition in gaming industry soon? what's your opinion on this?
<cheerockie> Hi Jono !!!
<cheerockie> Please stop playing ;)
<sebsebseb> more like keep playing :d
<Pantalaimon9469> Why not Unity 8 in Ubuntu 14.04? :(
<hans> QUESTION: what do you think of CRYTEK developing cryengine for linux
<sebsebseb> hans: DId you ever use Cygwin hans question  is making me think of that for some reason.
<sebsebseb> whoops should have done QUESTION:
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Did you ever use Cygwin hans question is making me think of that for some reason.
<neuro> to the user with the rude nick: broadcom wifi cards aren't fully supported because broadcom haven't provided completely open specs for the chipsets
<carterclan> QUESTION: Do you think Firefox OS will be a major rival
<cheerockie> What do you think about MS Office  next release on linux?
<neuro> QUESTION: what's in the flask?
<sg1asgard> QUESTION: Ubuntu for consoles in any plans?
<suckmydick> QUESTION: Do you think ms windows 8.1 will be better than Ubuntu
<cheerockie> QUESTION: What do you think about MS Office  next release on linux?
<neuro> your nick sucks, sir/madam
<beidl> QUESTION: when I develop a touch app I have to use the toolbar api for certain things. how is that going to work on the desktop? put its content in the global menu automatically?
<sg1asgard> much appreciated :)
<beidl> QUESTION: also, what's your opinion on the scopes-like functionality in windows 8.1?
<neuro> QUESTION:
<neuro> QUESTION: OR NOMINATE?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  BBC had a breif mention of Ubuntu Phone and FIrefox OS in  latest BBC Click,  I guess your reaction to this is awesome or cool? :d
<Pantalaimon9469> I've read about Windows 8.1 and I saw that MS copied "smart scopes". What do you think about that?
<neuro> lol
<neuro> jono layeth the smacketh down
<neuro> suckmydick: i thought people in Mauritius had better manners
<suckmydick> QUESTION: why ubuntu apps doesn't install directly like windows and mac
<nixxd> QUESTION: will ubuntu develop its own packet manager ? Can you give any details on this?
<sg1asgard> QUESTION: Metro interface for Ubuntu sooner or later?
<neuro> QUESTION: OR NOMINATE?!?!
<hans> the latency on this cast is amazing.
<suckmydick> QUESTION:why ubuntu have so slow boot
<cheerockie> QUESTION: Is the chacne to dominate Europe OS world by ubuntu? Are there some plans for TVs commercials or something similar to popular? Sorry for my english I still learning.
<neuro> oh wait, did i say mauritius? i meant morocco
<hans> QUESTION: will there be click packages for the desktop as well as the phone?
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: are there any plans of upgrading the look, en features of Ubuntu TV?
<suckmydick> QUESTION: does ubuntu will make a "ubuntu office " because libre office haven't so much features
<neuro> jono: Fifteen to One, you philistine!!!!
<Pantalaimon9469> Is there any way to start working at Canonical? What are the requeriments? :P
<neuro> jono_: it was you and aq, around 2003
<Cracknel> Pantalaimon9469: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<neuro> jono_: in that dodgy internet cafe :)
<suckmydick> QUESTION: why no there are ubuntu commercials in TV
<neuro> QUESTION: how could you forget Question or Nominate was from the quiz show Fifteen to One? Tsk.
<cheerockie> QUESTION: Is there any chance to make ubuntu.com in polish lang. I'm from Poland And My friend don't know english?
<Richie442> cheerockie: http://ubuntu.pl/
<neuro> lol
<cheerockie> @Richie ubuntu.pl is not official
<hans> Thanks jono!
<Pantalaimon9469> Jono, Why?
<sg1asgard> tank you too Jono. SG1 Asgard :)
<neuro> \o/
<Pantalaimon9469> Why no there are comercial about Ubuntu on TV?
<cheerockie> Take care!
<neuro> i can go get my dinner now :)
<xwheelsx> Thanks and Bye
<dshimer> Thanks
<Markcortbass> Thanks Jono! (:
<BobbieD> Thx!
<suckmydick> QUESTION:does ubuntu is really safe because there are a new virus type created to destroy linux
<hans> too late smd
<cowboysoftware> ขอบคุณครับ
<neuro> don't feed the troll, i've realised :)
<Markcortbass> Linux is safe. Mac OSX have fewer virusses than Linux
<neuro> and the moroccan with the daft nick is outta here!
<hans> I̖̝̤͙̻̜͎̦̻̮̋̒̀̋̑ͤ̀͢͠ͅ ̰̦̼̘̹̫͇͍̞̿̏ͥͬ̀͟͡͝t̷ͯͧ̃͂̿ͧ̈ͦ͘͏҉̣̞̲̭͈̻h̴̛̥̮̪̳̼̆̓̆͐ͦͮ͒̏ͥ͋̍̉̒̄̓̏͢i̶̡̗̲̬͍̼̥̙͚̪̦̣͉̜̼͕̠̘͗̂ͦͯ̋̅̕ͅn̦̼̩̗̣̱͍͙ͣ͒ͩ̉ͣͣ̂ͩ͟͢ķͨ̑͌ͮ͗͋̔͒ͩ҉͙͇̰͍͇͔̖͔̝͍͈̬̦͙̻̪͍̀̕͡ ̷̴̴̵̵̝̹̦͎̭͓͖̮̰͈̼̜̟͉ͥ͐̊̋̄ͫ̑ͨ̐̍̇̍̍͛ͅŞ̗͙̭̜̣̗͊͗̿ͣ̎ͫͦͯ͗̀Ì
<hans> ͈̞̪̟̯ͅ ̷̧̯̭̭̪̩̫͕̮̳͖̗̃̒́̂̐̏̓͜a̴ͣ͒̉ͤ͗ͦ͗ͪ͐̂ͯ̃̈́͒̕҉̡̗͎̞͍̼̱͉̩̩̖̹̗̠̯̬̣̥ͅ ̷͆ͬ͐̉́ͬͩ̔ͩ̿ͨ́͋̚͞͡͏̨̯̦͉̙̳̰̙͎̟̲̬̯m̲̖̹͉̫͉̗̪̺̹͍̳͔̝̭͍̙̖̓̑͒̕͟ăͩͯ͂͌̆̂ͬ͑̏̓̚҉̢̻̮͍͔̭͖͔̮̮̩sͣͥͭ͗̆ͪͧ̑͗͂̌̓̾ͣ̔̇̚҉̴́҉̹̻̹͕̻̹͍͚̱̜̺̯̣ͅs̵̢̛̮͉̣̩͙̪̏ͥ͋̏ͪ̀͠i̷ͦ̒̌̎̏̊ͤ̒ͫ̆̊̊́̚
<hans> ̊͏҉̵̗͍̩̟͚̮͢o̶̢̯̠͕̙̻̬͙̲̜̭̠̻̥̻̹͇̩̓̍ͦͥ̎̿͝l̴̴̝̹̖͉͓̤̘̘̟̯͕̠͇͓̤̯͖ͪ̆̎̅̅͐́ͭ͋͆̕͠͡ͅlͧ̈ͧͭ̀ͪ̈́̋ͣ̏͑͆ͩ̄̇̾͏̧̟̤͚̤͚̜
<hans> haha
<suckmydick> a new virus has been created for linux is very dangerous
 * neuro lols at the level of intelligence on display here
<jzoric> you are online :)
<Azrae|> yeah, looking good!
<Azrae|> arrrggg my eyes
<phingers> yep
<phingers> QUESTION - do i need a password to see other people questions
<phingers> ?
<KIKEZ> HELLO
<tedeus> yes bacon i can see you
<tedeus> when ubuntu touch will be released ?
<tedeus> Question: When Ubuntu Touch will be released ?
<boss2022003> I hear you
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-11
<boss2022003> QUESTION: What is the timeline for the release of MIR not XMIR but MIR itself. So the users can play with it
<popey> boss2022003: not online right now
<boss2022003> Thnx popeye!! :$ I feel dumb!! :D
<popey> ☻
<timus> hell ..
<timus> yes
<abcccddd> QUESTION: New to ubuntu, few tips to start for it
<abcccddd> i want to do APP development....where to start for it
<bertjerred> yes!
<bertjerred> QUESTION: What's the cool gear in the background?
<SLayeRDK> the show is live
<SLayeRDK> something and yes i can see you
<UbuPhillup> SLayeRDK: ?
<SLayeRDK> the fun of timezones :P
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-12
<dholbach> good morning
<UbuPhillup> Morgen
<teleyinex> Hi there
<teleyinex> in 5 minutes starts the juju event, right?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
<noth_much> Thank goodness for twitter!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: popey, balloons, mhall119, dholbach, dpm
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/08/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<noth_much> where's the live stream?
<popey> noth_much: starting soon
<noth_much> oh okay, does it show up immediately on this webpage or does it require a refresh?
<mhall119> noth_much: you might need to refresh to get the new video feed
<noth_much> ah okay
<noth_much> alright woo!
<Bri> Hey ho
<popey> hey hey
<popey> live stream starting soon
<rathore> ok
<zealdashnine> hello
<Bri> Can we get an official launcher bar that can be moved to the bottom?
<noth_much> Bri: use docky or whatever it's called
<mhall119> Bri: start your questions with QUESTION please, so we don't lose track of it
<noth_much> :P
<Bri> QUESTION: Can we get an official launcher bar that can be moved to the bottom? Docky is nice but I do prefer official and more stable functionality.
<Bri> :)
<kirk> bravo Bri! Try http://ubuntu-mate.org/ for that
<logan> ready
<aikchar> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Desktop.Next be all QT-based or would it still have elements from GNOME, e.g. Nautilus (Files) file manager, etc.?
<noth_much> That's in alpha at the moment, be careful with that!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Have you read Bryan Lundukes artical about Ubuntu being Linux Tablets last hope, if so do you feel thats correct and are you focusing hard on the tablet or more just desktop and phone?
<kirk> noth_much: it is quite stable
<noth_much> oh really? it says it's in alpha
<kirk> it is alpha indeed - just very stable
<noth_much> QUESTION: When are the phones coming out in the USA? They're coming out in 1 month!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: I heard that Ubuntu Touch is going to be greatly customisable, I haven't seen to much customiseablity yet, How customisable will it be, on a scale of iPhone to CyanogenMod?
<salawad> ..
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: With the porting and last week you talked about porting, how do you plan to keep it so that if someone ports ubuntu Touch to a phone such as the Xperia t or Xperia Z compact, that they will be able to get the latest updates without breaking?
<Bri> Fair enough guys
<giampierod> I put my Windows taskbar and OSX dock on the left for widescreen monitors.
<giampierod> It's a better use of the real estate.
<Levan> QUESTION: where is Jono Bacon ??? any links to him like youtube or google plus
<ChloeWolfieGirl> giampierod: when I had a mac I did the same!
<Bri> Thanks
<noth_much> Bri: You can try out the Ubuntu MATE alpha that's out now if you still want to use top and bottom panels!
<popey> Levan: he left the company
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Levan, He said he couldn't help but love Popeys eyes
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<Bri> I'll give it a shot noth_much
<zealdashnine> (_,)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey: oh wow, dem sexy eyes xD
<Levan> popey: That SUX so much I really loved his Q&A
<noth_much> that reminds me
<noth_much> QUESTION: Who will be the next community manager?
<rogercarder> QUESTION When can I buy a Ubuntu phone in England? Thanks guys for keeping the Q&A going. Regards Roger.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> haha xD sorry for so many questions ;-;
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I saw the side stage which did make me feel like your focusing more on tablets then any body else!
<Gordonbp> QUESTION is there any time line for being able to buy a retail Ubuntu phone?
<Levan> QUESTION: when will canonical replace Ubuntu software center ?? Because on 14.04 using it is a treacherous experience!!!
<Levan> I want Jono back this is boring
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will there ever be another Ubuntu Edge?
<noth_much> ChloeWolfieGirl: they said nope sadly
<ChloeWolfieGirl> noth_much: damn...
<noth_much> but superphones will exist in 2016!
<Levan> QUESTION Ubuntu VS Windows 98.       GO!
<theBest> QUESTION: How long does it take to compile Ubuntu?
<noth_much> but the Edge design and specs unfortunately probably won't be made :(
<Levan> he must be running windows 98
<noth_much> or Ubuntu 4.10 :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: does the mail notification thing display just message notifications or will it be more along the lines of android and store all notifications there?
<giampierod> QUESTION: After you are done making the software for the phone manufacturers. Are there any plans to build a community around ports for existing phones?
<Levan> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<sameer> hello everyone
<noth_much> Hey sameer
<noth_much> Levan: what's wrong?
<Guest23068> unity on chromium how do i make it work
<Levan> noth_much I want Jono back
<Levan> he was awesome
 * Transfusion just sits back and listens... this is interesting
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Levan: Jono's on thursday and I'm enjoying these Q&A's
<noth_much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Jono's Q&A on bad voltage or something?
<Levan> ChloeWolfieGirl: thank you I will make sure to find it
<sameer> i new to ubuntu i afraid of data loosing. can you tell which software help me to backup all my data in the filesystem and all of the packages i have installed from internet. i dont want to install all packages from internet again when i install new ubuntu
<Guest23068> nsa security on ubuntu
<kirk> hmm... popey or mhall119 ?
<noth_much> sameer: go to #ubuntu for support :)
<kirk> Guest23068: Ubuntu, as all other OSes, are NSA proof when offline and powered down
<sameer> ok thanks for help :|
<Guest23068> no shit
<Guest23068> lol
<kirk> heh
<Guest97172> same questions over and over... come on...
<Guest23068> unity web app for chromium for online games
<Levan> QUESTION: Will ubuntu touch get a webpage like Google Play ????? Which allows you to browse and install apps from a desktop ?
<Guest23068> is this just for phone and tablets
<Guest23068> this shat
<Guest23068> chat*
<Transfusion> seems like most of the action is going on with regards to ubuntu touch...
 * Transfusion checks https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator out
<Levan> ChloeWolfieperson is providing some question they should be happy that he/she/it/they/them is asking questions!!!!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will Canonical make an app like cyanogenmod for the phone to help people install Ubuntu Touch on an android phone?
<noth_much> QUESTION: Because Steam has dominance in the desktop gaming space, would you recommend gaming developers to just use Steam instead of the Ubuntu Software Store (for games only)?
 * Transfusion wishes Transfusion had a spare device to try it out on
<Levan> YES WINDOWS 98 IS STRONG
<noth_much> Transfusion: Did you ever use Unity 8 or Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 4? o.o
<ChloeWolfieGirl> windows 98 is just... the future!
<Transfusion> noth_much: nah, i haven't :f
<Bri> QUESTION: I noticed there were new icons for the Ubuntu mobile - http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/22/ubuntu-desktop-mobile-icons-redesign/ - These are fantastic, will we see these on Desktop soon?
<Transfusion> i have played with the porting guide a little but given that i need to use it most of the time i can't really flash/backup/restore/reflash >_>
<noth_much> Bri: I love that Circle of Friends icon so much!
<Bri> noth_much: They are just beautiful. Can't wait to see these, hope they come to Desktop.
<noth_much> Transfusion: I used mhall119 's Nexus 4 with Unity 8
<Transfusion> TIL Qt is pronounced "cute", not cutie
<noth_much> It was a lot of fun to use!
<Albert__> Question:windows announced that win 9 will fit any hardware it runs on,is that affecting Ubuntu?,will Ubuntu get that convergence before windows?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whos more Kawaii (Cute) Popey, Jono, Michael or of cause RMS? ( RMS.Sexy )
<noth_much> QUESTION: Did anybody see the ARMv8 reference Juno motherboard?
<Transfusion> cool, cool :f I want to contribute to ubuntu a little, but most of the time #ubuntu-motu is inactive, and most of the action is in #ubuntu-touch so i figured i'd take a closer look at this :f
<noth_much> What's ubuntu-motu?
<Transfusion> motu is "masters of the universe", aka the package maintainers for multiverse and universe.
<noth_much> oh nice
<trey__> unity on 14.04 for chromium online games
<noth_much> trey__: you mean Flash games?
<trey_> no i mean games that require unity web app
<trey_> you can swith to flash on some
<noth_much> oh you mean the Unity 3D plugin?
<Albert__> sounds like Google will port android as a desktop OS,are you afraid of it?
<trey_> im on a laptop cant get it to work
<trey_> yes
<trey_> not much
<noth_much> trey_: oh dude Unity 3D isn't available on Linux sadly :(
<noth_much> however
<trey_> i canteven get it going in wine
<noth_much> sometime in the future, Mozilla and Unity3D are working together to make Unity3D native in browsers
<noth_much> using WebGL
<trey_> ok that sucks that was realy making me feel dumb
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<noth_much> that was awesome!
<noth_much> nicely done
<popey> thanks everyone
<noth_much> sometime this fall, eh?
<Konrad__> hello :D
<deansyme> hi
<lokesh> the wi-fi gets disconnected and I see it under under visible connections
<lokesh> can someone assist
<skyh3ck> is ti over the QA session ?
<mrbrowstone3g> QUESTION:  Have you had any discussion with members from  other teams about interviews?
<mhall119> mrbrowstone3g: we have, yes, trying to find a time and day to have people on
<mrbrowstone3g> QUESTION:  What protocols will the download manager suppoert?
<chandra> chandra
<chandra> Hi
<PatriceG> What about : "With the new Ubuntu, you will be able to literally have your desktop in your phone." ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-09
<AdrianKoshcha> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<lasdjasd> hello
<lasdjasd> hello
<r3dinfo> anyone has set httptunnel?
<JoeBlack> quit
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/09/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<belkinsa> I see you!
<n473> :D
<fatah_> hi
<belkinsa> \o/
<mhall119> if you have questions you can ask them here at any time, just start it with QUESTION so I get a highlight on it
<belkinsa> QUESTION: For the Reminders App, will this also work for the desktop app also?
<belkinsa> No, the using the non Evernote-sandbox account.
<belkinsa> On the desktop app.
<mhall119> belkinsa: yup, just need to get the newest packages
<belkinsa> Alright.
 * belkinsa checks the updates
<belkinsa> for the updates
<manncode2> has it started yet?
<mhall119> manncode2: yes, we started 30 minutes ago, still going live though
<mhall119> if you have questions you can ask them here at any time, just start it with QUESTION so I get a highlight on it
<manncode2> QUESTION: How do i join the the google hangout from my google account
<OverShao> pra quer serve essa live ?
<mhall119> manncode2: you can watch the video embedded on ubuntuonair.com
<belkinsa> manncode2, it's only for certain people not like in the UOS.
<Apfelattack> Hi, my question is, how can i use WLAN in a VMWare Player with ubuntu (USB)?
<landroid7> QUESTION: How does apt stability compare to pacman?
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION, landroid7
<belkinsa> Er, Apfelattack.
<belkinsa> Sorry landroid7.
<mhall119> Apfelattack: support questions are better asked in #ubuntu or on askubuntu.com
<belkinsa> You can type in /j #ubuntu to join Apfelattack
<landroid7>  QUESTION, How does apt stability compare to pacman?
<belkinsa> landroid7, please don't repeat yourself.
<mhall119> landroid7: got it, we'll answer when jcastro is done with his update
<landroid7> sorry I thought you wanted me to with the comma. my bad.
<belkinsa> landroid7, that was really to Apfelattack not you.  I meant : not , I misstyped.
<Apfelattack> Did you gat a NSL from the NSA?
<belkinsa> Nice feature, mhall119, right there.
<rich_> QUESTION - which hardware is most ideal for installing ubuntu on phones?
<mhall119> rich_: Nexus 4
<landroid7>  nexus 4 is their phone they're testing on.
<mhall119> if you want it on a tablet, the 2013 Nexus 7 or Nexus 10
<Qasker> thanks all
<landroid7> great thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<ubuntuboy> Real Multitasking?  Will I be able to check my stocks while I'm watching a google hangout without the hangout browser window restarting when I unminimizing it?
<barneystinson> yo
<danhat> thank you!
<dafull97_> QUESTION: how to fix number pad on my key board?
<dafull97_> QUESTION: i reinstalled my os Ubntu
<dafull97_> ubuntu*
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-10
<dholbach> good morning
<ADDY_> Hi
<elfy> balloons: joined :)
<balloons> :-)
<elfy> balloons: so where does the link for me to join the hangout show up?
<balloons> elfy, just sent it
<elfy> ta
<balloons> I've just updated the page
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Utopic Bug Hug and Testing Day - Speakers: balloons, elfy
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/10/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<belkinsa> I see.
<belkinsa> I see you*!
 * balloons waves
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/316/builds/67147/testcases
<belkinsa> Would a screencast work better for this?
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/316/builds/67147/testcases/1557/results
<balloons> belkinsa, yes we'll be screencasting in a moment :-)
<belkinsa> Alright
<belkinsa> I think I'm the only one watching.
<elfy> :)
<belkinsa> Are you guys getting just one viewer?
<elfy> belkinsa: wouldn't even know where to look tbh
<belkinsa> elfy, duh, you are not running the Hangout, balloons is.
<belkinsa> There two others now
<elfy> I don't do hangouts unless pushed so it's not something I'd know about
<dkessel_> i am listening but not watching all the time
<belkinsa> I think the on air site doesn't count viewers like the YouTube page does.
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_when_off-line
<elfy> that's a slow connection balloons :)
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Can testcases and exploratory testing work on Ubuntu Touch?
<balloons> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting
<belkinsa> That would rock, if you did show it for Touch,.  ;)
<elfy> elfy is elfy everywhere ;)
<belkinsa> Thanks for this, you rock you two!
<elfy> thanks belkinsa :)
<belkinsa> Maybe do a Hangout for Autopolit testing too?
<balloons> belkinsa, next tuesday we'll do the same thing, but talking about writing testcases
<balloons> both automated and manual
<elfy> belkinsa: I think that'll get touched next week
<belkinsa> Cool.
<elfy> not by me though ;)
<balloons> elfy will cover manual testcases.. belkinsa if you know or want to learn some python, we'd be happy to have you on the AP stuff :-)
<balloons> but the manual tests just require you to read and write english.. great for getting started
<belkinsa> I will think about it.
<elfy> no coding needed - even I could do that :p
<balloons> elfy, hah
<balloons> thanks everyone!
<elfy> cheers
<balloons> remember, if you missed us, you can view the session on youtube later.. I'll pass around the link
<dkessel_> bb got to go
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-12
<salman> hello to all
<Dipanjan> hiii
<Dipanjan> hi... i want to use ubuntu 13.04  so where can i get the original cd/dvd as free....  plzzz
<Dipanjan> ??
<Dipanjan> can u sent me in my address as free those real ubuntu dvd
<Dipanjan> ?
<Dipanjan> plz reply... it's urgent
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-13
<Guest80429> I am very new to the whole linux thing, any suggestions?
<Guest80429> First I should say hello, my name is Bill but some odd reason I am guest80429
<Guest80429> Hello????
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-06
<dholbach> jose, so LoCo Council themed Ubuntu on Air tomorrow?
<jose> dholbach: yep! 15utc right?
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> thanks a bunch!
<dholbach> yes
<prasad13> When Snappy is made default in Ubuntu, what percentage of Debian packages can be expected to be ported into snappy format and ready to for the end user?
<jose> dholbach: can we make it 15 to 15:30 utc max? I need to run at 15:30 to check some ubuconla stuff
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> we'll just do more questions in the second half
<jose> \o/
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-07
<mhall119> you can ask us any questions you want right here, start them with QUESTION in all caps just like that
<LeButton> hi all
<dholbach> woohoo!
<ahoneybun> hey dholbach mhall119 and jose
<dpm> o/
<DS-McGuire> This is the first Ubuntu thing I have done for a while... Back off Holiday I guess! :D
<LeButton> how are you?
<ahoneybun> hey DS-McGuire
<DS-McGuire> ahoneybun, Hello! :D
<mhall119> launchpad answers == instant karma
 * ahoneybun thinks he should be on the show as well XD
<DS-McGuire> I have an error
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: on what?
<DS-McGuire> Back now... Very odd. I have the typical youtube "an error occurred" error screen with the fuzzy background
<DS-McGuire> had*
<mhall119> oh, google oddness
<DS-McGuire> Very much haha!
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> but it's down right now, being upgraded from one LTS to another
<ahoneybun> its on!
<DS-McGuire> There is also the scope: https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.loco-teams-app
<mhall119> yeah...not sure that works anymore DS-McGuire, haven't touched it in ages
 * mhall119 should pick it up again
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Oh, that is a shame, I was about to install it on phone.
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: heh, let me know if it works :)
<mhall119> the scopes APIs have improved significantly since I wrote it
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, I will do it now :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: jose Ubuntu Hour in South Florida will be on July 18th
<mhall119> \o/
<ahoneybun> Keith will be joining me and he will be spreading it
<ahoneybun> I
<ahoneybun> I'm aiming towards the Donut shop
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Are there any examples of what would happen at a Loco?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: is jose going to be at FOSSETCON again this year>
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I don't know, ask jose :)
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Yeah the app doesn't load anything, bit of a shame. It would make a good scope to be honest.
<ahoneybun> jose: up for FOSSETCON again? or too soon to tell?
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: I may look into it again
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, It would be awesome :) Is the code anywhere online?
<ahoneybun> DS-McGuire: should be a scope with the calendar
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: the app is at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-team-portal/ubuntu-app
<DS-McGuire> ahoneybun, I don't understand
<ahoneybun> I did a class teaching Ubuntu Touch apps
<mhall119> I don't think the scope code is on launchpad yet
<DS-McGuire> Oh right
<DS-McGuire> Thanks for the link
<mhall119> np
<ahoneybun> DS-McGuire: calendar for events in LoCo's
<DS-McGuire> Oh right! :P
<jose> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<mhall119> http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<ahoneybun> I got one!
<ahoneybun> Pins as well!
<ahoneybun> and Lanyards
<ahoneybun> a cool Hat
<dholbach> :-)
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu + Donuts + WiFi = Happiness :)
<DS-McGuire> I meant the event
<DS-McGuire> soz
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: did we answer that already, or do you want more info?
<DS-McGuire> Yeah, I think you covered it pretty well :)
<mhall119> :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: we should make subteams
<mhall119> for Florida?
<ahoneybun> yea
<mhall119> nah, we're not that big
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> but it is hard to meet in the middle
<mhall119> besides, it would just lead to sub-teams that don't do anything, and the south florida team being active
<mhall119> ahoneybun: right now you make the rest of us look good :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I've only had really one event lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we should plan something for FOSSETCON though, like a loco team dinner or something
<ahoneybun> YES
<ahoneybun> 15.10 release is Oct and FOSSETCON is in Nov
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/ is back up! \o/
<ahoneybun> we need to make a release party as well mhall119
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: might be around the same time, actually
<ahoneybun> I kinda had one for 15.04 with the FLUX meetup
<ahoneybun> what?
<ahoneybun> oh right
<mhall119> FOSSETCON is early in November, IIRC
<mhall119> release is late in October
<ahoneybun> well 18-21 Nov
<ahoneybun> 19-21
<mhall119> oh, later than I thought, ok
<ahoneybun> still then we have time for 15.10 DVD's!
<ahoneybun> and Kubuntu ones
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yes, did you get in touch with tom about those?
<ahoneybun> crap forgot
 * ahoneybun does it now
<ahoneybun> LoCo/Release Party
<usandoubuntu> I'm kind of on and off here, has the thing already started? I read on twitter there's gonna be a Q&A here
<mhall119> usandoubuntu: yes, 30 minutes into it
<mhall119> usandoubuntu: https://ubuntuonair.com/ has the video feed
<ahoneybun> where the heck is the email...
<dholbach> ask all the questions you might have, just prefix them with QUESTION:
<usandoubuntu> mhall119: thanks!
<ahoneybun> mhall119: can you send it again please :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: after the Q&A sure
<ahoneybun> yay
<ahoneybun> found it in my trash
<ahoneybun> for some reason
<mhall119> cool
<dholbach> any more questions from you guys on IRC?
<jose> ahoneybun: re: fossetcon, it's a maybe. I can't say anything until I check my next semester's schedule (while you're on vacation I'm in class)
<ahoneybun> I'm on vaction from a lot of things
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119: sent everything I have
<mhall119> thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> thank you mhall119 :)
<nhaines> Blah I had my time zones mixed up and thought everything started in 20 minutes.  :)
<ahoneybun> I hate when that happens nhaines
<nhaines> In my defense, I fell asleep early before I had a chance to check, and only woke up 20 minutes ago anyway.  Which is going to be a net positive this week.
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<ahoneybun> it is so fast
<DS-McGuire> The new store is another level... It is so quick
<nhaines> I've published things in 3 minutes before.
<ahoneybun> I wish we could use the Pebble with Touch
<mj_> QUESTION: How long is it going to take to make the phone available to the mass market? What improvements are plannes for the next 2-3 months?
<ahoneybun> mj_: US you mean?
<mj_> Not just the US. I'm talking about the mass market: ie having a set thayt anyone can use
<mj_> at the moment, it is light years away from being user friendly
<ahoneybun> there are 3 phones in the EU market already and I've it is very user friendly
<ahoneybun> *I've heard
<mj_> I have the BQ Aquaris - it is not very user friendly
<mj_> Even to simply change the ringtone, you have to do it through the terminal
<nhaines> I've used the BQ Aquaris.  I found it plenty user friendly.
<nhaines> You can change the ringtone in System Settings.
<mj_> If you're tech savvy, yes. I find it ok
<ahoneybun> mj_: though settings are not there yet I think
<mj_> Nope. You can only change the ringtone to the ones in the system. You cannot add your own unless you go through the terminal
<ahoneybun> well yea
<nhaines> That's something different.
<ahoneybun> dholbach: mhall119 he is talking about Customization
<mj_> On android, for example, you can download Zedge and you can personalise the ringtones in a few seconds
<ahoneybun> mj_: if you place it in the right folder, yes
<DS-McGuire> I have had my MX4 for a week and I need to say that it is the most beautiful phone operating system. So nice looking :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: it was a few days after SELF
<ahoneybun> 1-2
<mhall119> ahoneybun: what was?
<ahoneybun> OTA-4 mhall119
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ah,yes
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: any super exciting features you're really looking forward to see on the phone?
<ventrical> when will we get the snappy personal iso???
<DS-McGuire> Oh, shall I do that? mhall119
<almejo> QUESTION: Yes.. can we have a Snappy personal iso to play around?
<nhaines> So the neat thing (although I think they changed it temporarily) is that if you attach a mouse to your phone or tablet, it automatically switches to windowed mode.  :)
<ahoneybun> I need that
<nhaines> (That's not in the current shipping image, though, it's in -proposed.)
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Will the next update sort out the resolution for the MX4? Right now everything is quite big.
<nhaines> DS-McGuire: yes.
<almejo> :D thanks guys
<DS-McGuire> nhaines, Awesome! That is OTA-5?
<ventrical> ok .. thanks ..
<Zappy> Hi
<nhaines> DS-McGuire: so they're saying on the mailing list.  :)
<DS-McGuire> nhaines, Fantastic :D
<almejo> QUESTION: Mark Z said years ago that ubuntu was going to be a GTK distribution... but convergence is based on qt... i am not trolling. I wanted to ask what those visions match
<almejo> Mark S
<nhaines> Oh no, I'm on the record now, lol.
<Zappy> Mine arriving in 2 week. Can't wait to hack my Ubuntu touch
<Cris_> Any timescale on openvpn and vnc being available?
<DS-McGuire> I can't move from stable, need my phone to be stable.
<ahoneybun> rc-proposed will
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> no working network
<almejo> how!!
<ventrical> will there be a lot of hardware obsoleted by convergence???
<Zappy> Do I need to setup openstack cluster in order to test lxd?
<DS-McGuire> QT is amazing
<almejo> thanks.. i am all for qml and convergence
<mhall119> please start questions with QUESTION in all caps, otherwise we might not see them
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: So with working on on a Phone OS is there more talk about going rolling release style?
<ventrical> QUESTION Will there be a lot of hardware obsoleted by convergence ??
<mj_> QUESTION - Have the updates in OTA 5 been announced already?
<nhaines> mj_: are you on the ubuntu-phone mailing list?
<mj_> nope :(
<mhall119> mj_: you should be :)
<nhaines> mj_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<mhall119> or at least watch the archives
<mj_> how can I do it?
<Zappy> QUESTION, is meizu Ubuntu phone a fully open source phone?
<nhaines> Zappy: no fully open source phones exist.
<ahoneybun> other then the Android drivers
<ahoneybun> maybe
<nhaines> And the baseband.
<mhall119> w 85
<nhaines> mj_: the ubuntu-phone mailing list is where a lot of development happens, so that's a great place to keep up to date.  :)
<Zappy> Thank you
<DS-McGuire> Thanks guys!!
<ahoneybun> thanks guys
<nhaines> Thanks guys!  I'll try not to sleep in on the 21st.  ;)
<dholbach> big hugs!
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-08
<linx> hi everybody
 * Bl4ckD34th I am back... online for girls only! ! !
 * Bl4ckD34th Online for girls only....have a great day! ! !
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-07-12
<GhostTownSpecial> dholbach: seeya: https://imgur.com/UhVho3F
<belugaFish> 10 minutes to-go. #UbuOnAir https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St46dvUruSg
<belugaFish> QUESTION: How is and  #IsThereABug for the Robot Captcha That Spotify are employing on their web-service-platform, and is this going to stop the UbuntuBrowser from logging into the web-platform or Ubuntu's interesting 'Streaming Core App'  ? Soz'rry, for the title-gore. I'm tucking into a pack of  magic markers as I don't clean the bog ;-)
<belugaFish> 5 minutes to-go. #UbuOnAir https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St46dvUruSg
<belugaFish> 1¼ minutes to-go. #UbuOnAir https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St46dvUruSg
<belugaFish> I see the show/presenters.
<davidcalle> o/
<belugaFish> o/
<belugaFish> QUESTION: Any update on the unity HUD ?
<dholbach> keep the questions coming :)
<davidcalle> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/07/11/snapd-2010/
<belugaFish> QUESTION: Does everyone agree that @dholbach is the doppleganger to baby Chesus (jc) with that Summer-y hipster-moustache ? (Full declaration: No affiliation to doppleganger myself)
<belugaFish> QUESTION: [Serious] Please talk about any planned UOS's and/or #UbuCon's, thank-you.
<belugaFish> QUESTION: I'm a gaelic translator - How do I get involved && what link do ya have for me off the wiki ?
<belugaFish> What is happening with LTS 32-bit Ubuntu 18.04 | Will it happen /or are you destroying 32_bit machines for-ever ?
<belugaFish> QUESTION: What is happening with LTS 32-bit Ubuntu 18.04 | Will it happen /or are you destroying 32_bit machines for-ever ?
<belugaFish> QUESTION: any update with gnome-3-panel  for Flasback Ubuntu ??
<belugaFish> **Flashback/Fallback Desktop Environment when Unity 7 crashes.
<Knightmare> QUESTION:When can we expect to see greater security feature on the phone? (i.e. full disk encryption sim card lock etc etc)
<belugaFish> QUESTION: any update on over-coming the android boot-loader for devices that use #UbuntuTouch with a native-ubuntu bootloader for/like the FairPhone 2 ?
<davidcalle> belugaFish: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/translations/
<belugaFish> QUESTION: How long does it usually take for Canonical-store sale-items to arrive at your front-door ; after you press the Stores' buy button ? Have you had good experience of the UK despatch-team in terms of postal-time to deliver ?
<belugaFish> davidcalle: thank-you kindly.
<belugaFish> QUESTION: How do I Zip-up a folder or set of file\s (i.e. is it easy ?) , on UbuntuTouch so that it can be un-Zipped using Windows10 or wINDOWS2003server edition ? (sorry for caps)
<mhall119> belugaFish: gzip from the terminal?
<belugaFish> graphical-user-interface -able ? I don't use tele-text.
<mhall119> belugaFish: I haven't seen a graphical app that does it yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<mhall119> sounds like a good project for somebody though
<belugaFish> QUESTION: How difficult is it to get an Official Certificate signed by Mark S. to state that you are now an Official Community Member for new members in Launchpad.net ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> late here whos the other guy on
<belugaFish> o/
<belugaFish> he's david calle
<SebthreeBQM10HD> i dont know who that is
<davidcalle> It's me :)
<belugaFish> davidcalle: He's french and he's french. It's not his fault that he is french :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QuESTION: Who is davidcalle
<davidcalle> SebthreeBQM10HD: I work on the community team, hi o/
<belugaFish> QUESTION: What is davidcalle's launchpad handle, twitter name and favouite color of trousers on birthdays ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Actually whos the other as well but hes been on this before a few times i think
<belugaFish> QUESTION: Do beats headphones work in Ubuntu ? for HP devices/laptops ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh no chloe today
<belugaFish> QUESTION: Is bleachbit available as a Snapy App ?
<belugaFish> QUESTION: Where in the world is RMS: Richard Matthew Stallman, right Now ? & what gnu savannah or non gnu savannah program/s are you familiar with  on a day-to-day basis  ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: SO I found out about something called Cordova today since an ubuntu insights email, but what is that really seems its a way to make cross phone os apps
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: Cordova is the open source foundation of PhoneGap, a popular framework for making cross-plaform apps using html5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, yeah but who uses that for ubuntu touch really
<belugaFish> QUESTION: Are there any 3rd party "charitable" firefox extentions that you would use or recommend to make the world a better place through affiliate links/shopping ?
<belugaFish> QUESTION: What do you find exceptional about the latest OverTheAir Update with UbuntuPhone ? When was the last time your favourite Snappy app updated according to the uAppExplorer Log ?
<belugaFish> QUESTION: What is different about working for Canonical ?
<belugaFish> davidcalle: theres still another question :)
<belugaFish> two infact.
<belugaFish> QUESTION: what is the best way to find out whether UbuntuStudio runs gnome 3 ?
<dholbach> oh sorry about that
<davidcalle> Sorry belugaFish, I missed those
<belugaFish> you missed my three questions :(
<dholbach> I can't quite remember the last OTA even - I would need to look up the changes since then :-)
<dholbach> but OTA 12 is just around the corner right?
<davidcalle> It is, yes
<belugaFish> yep yep yeps.
<dholbach> and I haven't started using the uappexplorer log
<dholbach> where is it? is it an rss feed?
<belugaFish> google it.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hhow close is ota 12
<SebthreeBQM10HD> i know its soon but when
<davidcalle> Next week, wednesday
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh wow that soon
<dholbach> <3 <3
<davidcalle> belugaFish: about Ubuntu Studio, you could probably ask on their IRC channel (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/IRC)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> i should upgrade 10 to 11 on this tablet before then really and i know why i havent upgraded yet but thats turning into a slightly silly reason now it seems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but i probably wont notice much with 11 anyway i know some intersting things to do with libertine are coming soon though :)
<dholbach> all rightie... I need to run in a bit - my sister has invited us over for dinner :)
<davidcalle> Same here o/ :) (well, not *your* sister)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok bye
<davidcalle> Thanks again everyone :)
<belugaFish> I'm off the swimming lessons - I cant swim.
<dholbach> all the best!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> belgugafish oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> belugafish
<jarlath> Have I missed todays Q&A? The date above is for July 12th.
<WLBI> hi
<Pokecode> jarlath: it was at 4pm GMT (some 2 and a half hurs ago)
<Pokecode> jarlath: it was at 4pm GMT (some 2 and a half hurs ago)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-07-13
<Goodies> Can you already ask questions for next session?
<Goodies> I don't even think that you need to make it a live show. Just give us an area (twitter/reddit/discourse.ubuntu.com) where we can ask questions and you pick some and answer them
<Goodies> I'm at work during those livestreams and can't join it and can't ask questions
